# Se-L taillights for sentra



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone know who can helpme out getting this rare part!I got no lve when i went down to NIssan and asked about it!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

As i said in the other thread you posted,this has been discussed very often before.All you have to do is search.Welcome to the Board!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

PLEASE Search the forums!!! 

And to answer your question, check out Carpart.com.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

found you a set.









But no I'm not selling, good luck tho, took me around 6 months...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

found you a set.









But no I'm not selling, good luck tho, took me around 6 months...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

double post by james


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Awww DryBoy, that was a [email protected] tease!!! waht's up with that! nah, but all joking aside, you definetly found gold when you got the SE-L lights!Looks good...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

aww shyttt!!!! they're rare?!!?? damnit, i need those to have reverse lights with my new setup  i never even knew. i don't see why a nissan dealership can't get them though. thats just stupid. im guessing my local dealers don't have them either.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

all stealerships should be able to get se-l taillights. MAKE the parts guy look it up on the computer......my parts guy didn't even know the armrest existed.
oh, and another teaser....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out, I told you they were not easy to find. That was why I was asking you if you needed a reverse light integrated into the panel....

BOOYA!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^love the pic man  i've got a printout on my fridge.
i'll find em, im not too worried about it. thanks for rubbin it in my face though 

btw sean; did the round lenses magically come the same shade of red as your tails or did you do some painting?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am so in love with that look still..........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *^love the pic man  i've got a printout on my fridge.
> i'll find em, im not too worried about it. thanks for rubbin it in my face though
> 
> btw sean; did the round lenses magically come the same shade of red as your tails or did you do some painting? *


Those ones were damn close to the same shade. I had the new LED's sprayed with a red kandy coat to darken them up a bit.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I won't tease you either man...











I got mine from CarPart.com...


----------

